# My Bacon Bomb



## colby2178 (Feb 17, 2015)

I love making these things! I even created a website so I can post my creations and such. Take a look and let me know what you think. http://www.kowalskicooks.com/


----------



## timberjet (Feb 17, 2015)

Fatty by another name. Fatty just the same. lol


----------



## bonzbbq (Feb 17, 2015)

Bacon bomb, fatty, either way makes me say, time this week for another one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  nice job colby


----------



## timberjet (Feb 17, 2015)

Yep, have bacon, just need to grind up some sausage later this week. Can't wait


----------



## colby2178 (Feb 17, 2015)

I always thought that a fatty was just the sausage roll, and the bacon bomb was a stuffed fatty wrapped in bacon! lol


----------



## timberjet (Feb 18, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/69108/enter-fattie-throwdown Some ideas for your next "Bacon Bomb". Hahaha..... Nice blog you have started. I like it.


----------

